# Sleeping Habits



## charleysmom (Dec 21, 2005)

I am interested in getting feedback from others who have 4 month old goldens on the sleeping habits of their puppies at night. Charley now weighs 28 lbs and still does not sleep the night. I never had this with my two other goldens at this age. He will sleep most nights (in his crate which he loves) until 4:00am and sometimes wakes up one other time before this. We feed him dinner at 6:00 pm and remove all water by 8:00 pm. The only way we can get him back to sleep is to put him in our bed :satan: until we get up for the day at 6:00. We have no problem getting him to go to bed and it does not matter what time we put him in at night, he still wakes up :doh: . Your comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When does he go to sleep? And how much does he sleep during the day? I don't have much insight on this issue...but it may help others who would have some insight... to know his sleeping habits.

Lucky goes to bed for the night pretty late....about 11:30 or 12. He's ready to get out of his crate at 7:30am. I'm guessing he gets about 2 to 3 hours worth in nap time a day. 

So just like most of us...he does that 8 hours during the night.


----------



## charleysmom (Dec 21, 2005)

He goes down anywhere from 10:30 to Midnight and the time does not seem to make a difference. He is very active during the day and does nap probably 3 hours total. He normally goes full steam ahead until about 9:00pm and then crashes as we watch TV. We have tried keeping him awake until bedtime and this makes no difference as well. I think a lot of his problem is that he loves playing in the yard and eating dirt, grass and mulch are his favorite past time as of late. He does go to the bathroom when he gets up and has started pooping in his crate at night as well. I was thinking of changing dog foods but we use Canidae which is a premium food and the vet says he is perfectly healthy. I guess the "soft poops" come from eating the mulch.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson goes to bed (officially) when I do, which is sometime between 1:00 am and 3:00 am every night (morning). But he'll nap next to me while I'm working on my computer at night. And then he sleeps good until my wife gets up at 7:00. Sometimes, he'll wake me up at 5:00 to go outside....but then will go back to sleep. He will also sleep after breakfast for a couple hours, while I try to get moving. I'm not helping his schedule much by working at night......but that's the schedule I'm stuck on right now.\

About pooping in his crate.....how big is his crate? Does he have room to poop in one end and still lay at the other end?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie didnt sleep thur the night till she was 4 1/2 months... we would let her out at 11 pm and she would wake up everynight at 2 am to go out again...then she would be back up around 5-6 am to go... she finally out grew it...didnt matter if she was in a crate or in bed with us .. she still woke up. 5 months old she slept thur till 5-6 am...Now at 7 months old tomorrow , she sleeps till 6-7 whcih is when we get up anyway.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Since it's the same time every morning, it might be that he just wants to get in bed with you. Have you tried ignoring him for a couple of nights in a row? 

Could he have a tummy ache from the yard debris? If he's eating it on the same schedule, it could also be bothering him about the same time.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I forgot to mention that Samson now seems to sleep longer, now that he's sleeping in our room. He's got a spot on the floor next to me in our bedroom, and though the space is almost the same size as his crate, he seems to sleep better with us.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bear starts the night off in bed with us, then on to the floor or kennel till about 6:30 after that he sleeps with us till about 7 or so. we were lucky that he slept through the night at about 3 months. but he is very active all day!! except about 2 naps of about 45 mins. durning the afternoon and after dinner.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

About pooping in his crate ... they make crates with divider panels, you can get an adult-sized crate but use the divider panel so they don't have room for separate sleeping and pooping areas ...

He might just want to get in bed with you, have you tried ignoring it? Keeping his crate covered at night might also help.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We got Hunter and kayCee at just under 2 months. From the beginning I let them out about 10:30 and then put them in the playpen and they slept until 5:30 or so before waking me up. As soon as I heard them I got up and took them out of the pen and headed for the back door. sometimes poor little "Petey" left a trail of zigzag drops as he ran to the door. But after just a couple of weeks it was 6:00 and then a few weesk later 6:30 before they got me up. They never did poo or pee in that play pen, and rarely did any in the house. They were marvelous to train. By the time they were 4 months old, they actually wanted to get in bed with me a few minutes before going out to do first business.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> About pooping in his crate ... they make crates with divider panels, you can get an adult-sized crate but use the divider panel so they don't have room for separate sleeping and pooping areas ...


That's exactly what I was wondering.....

Also, where is the crate? Is it in the same room as you sleep? I know a lot of people here recommend bringing the crate next to your bed.....



On a side note......has anyone done a spell check and gotten the suggestion of "patientest" for "katieanddusty?" I have no idea how the spell checker comes up with that......


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

"patientest" is a word?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

One of our bitches is about four months old. She goes in the crate at around 8 pm and sleeps until about 430am when I get up. She goes outside to pee, then goes back to bed (in the crate) until about 630. She has been doing that for about a month now. Her crate is nowhere near the bedroom.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

> The only way we can get him back to sleep is to put him in our bed until we get up for the day at 6:00.


He is a smart boy. He likes getting into the bed with you, and he is getting his way. Of course, having a fluffy Golden in the bed is certainly not a bad thing. This is one of those things that you have to decide whether you want him in the bed at 4:40 every morning. If you do, it's still better for you to be inviting him to join you, rather than having him behave in a way that causes you to give in.

Puppies can be so charming. Especially a Golden puppies! And during those cold, wintry wee hours of the morning, a warm scooby can be welcome.

So, it is ultimately up to you. The various suggestions that have been posted are all good solutions. 

There are some good articles at the following site that might help:

http://www.flyingdogpress.com

Good luck!


----------



## Xiaoan (Feb 16, 2006)

I always make the last round with Jack at around 11:30 pm before I go to bed. He is allowed to sleep in our bed, but he doeesn't like it somehow, he is always on the flooror sleeps in the living room on the sofa. At around 5 am he comes into the bed and continues sleeping with us. During the week I go out with him the first time at around 8:30 am, but on the weekends it's no problem to sleep till 10 or 11 am. He just sleeps with us till we also get up. But I have to say that I have to hurry quite a lot to get him out if we sleep longer, otherwise I will have an accident while he is waiting at the door.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Holly would wake me up at about 3am every night to go pee outside....for about 4 months!! I would in turn reward her with a "treat" when we came back inside. I soon realized she was waking me up for the treat.( she would sit by the kitchen counter and look up at the treat jar). I started ignoring her and she would go back to sleep. Of course, if she whimpered I would let her out.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Hmmmm in over 20 yrs of goldens I've never ever had a golden pup/adult that likes a dirty/poopy area/crate...

My goldens have always showed me that ""their"" area is the cleanest area/ be it a crate or the main yard....

Maybe try to give the larger dinner meal at as a late lunch meal, and then a smaller meal for dinner and then pull water and food and water early in the evening and limit playtime/exercise as so to not make him thirsty and then go potty, and then crate them and put a sheet over the crate and then let him ride it out for a few nite, you must not give into the crying ways, and if you think potty time is needed then get up and let him out and then whether he goes or not (after about 10 minutes in the early a.m.) bring him back in the yet again into the crate and then YOU go to bed and ignore the whining. You must teach him to sleep in his own space and to let you have the much needed sleep that you deserve...

Dont give in, be tough and make it happen..

If he has to go poop in the middle of the nite then give him a super late lunch and nothing after that. Hmmmm, are you giving treats/snacks at nite that contributes to his having to poo in the middle of the nite, because if you are maybe the treats/snacks are to rich for him and he can't help it and cant hold it....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> "patientest" is a word?


Not one I've ever used.....dictionary.com says it ain't a word.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bailey is also 4 months old and to date we haven't had any problems with her "touch wood" :crossfing 

Since we had her at 8 weeks she has slept on her bed with a blanket (no crate) in a corner of the hallway near a radiator - it was the closest place for us to hear her. 

From day one her last meal is at 5:30pm with water left down all day/night, we never take it up. She goes to bed when we do so anything between 10:30 & 1:00am. For the first couple of weeks she would wake once (obviously the first day or two she tried to get our attention a little more often but we learnt to understand the I want a pee and I want a cuddle cry) around 3:00am to be let out but then that stopped (we did leave training pads down for her in the kitchen but she didn't really use them) and then would wake us any time after 6:00am to be feed at 6:30am. 

Bailey has been dry all night for weeks (we stopped leaving the pads down about 4 weeks ago) and usually wakes once we start moving around at about 6:30am.

I must admit one thing we haven't let Bailey do is sit on our bed, we showed it her to let her know where we go at night when we vanish out of site and up the stair but to be honest she doesn't try and come upstairs!

To be honest I don't really know how we did it, it just happened. Bailey has been a little star with all the house training stuff - I love her to bits!


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Lola I swear sleeps all the time. I don't get it. She's not even 5 months old. She sleeps all through the night and she follows me from room to room throughout the day sleeping in the room I'm in. She is active in between outside. But, man, she really does sleep a lot.


----------

